# no localhost route after update to 9



## ilemur (Feb 20, 2012)

Got several errors in apache and further  investigation gave me this
`netstat -rn`

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            x.x.x.x      UGS         0  6189803    rl0
172.16.5.0/24      link#11            U           0    31110 bridge
172.16.5.3         link#11            UHS         0     4771    lo0
x.x.x.x/20   link#7             U           0      115    rl0
x.x.x.x     link#7             UHS         0     5873    lo0
```

During startup although *I* get the following error
`dmesg -a`

```
Enabling pf.
Additional inet routing options: gateway=YES.
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1: Network is unreachable
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1: Network is unreachable
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net fe80::: gateway ::1: Network is unreachable
route: writing to routing socket: Network is unreachable
add net ff02::: gateway ::1: Network is unreachable
```

rc.conf (network parts)

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
#########		GENERAL
hostname="walle.xxx.local"
gateway_enable="YES"
ipv6_enable="NO"
ifconfig_rl0="SYNCDHCP"
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge0="inet 172.16.5.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 addm sk0 addm msk0 up"
ifconfig_sk0="media 1000baseTX mediaopt full-duplex up"
ifconfig_msk0="media 1000baseTX mediaopt full-duplex up"
```

hosts

```
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		www.xxxyyy.xyz
127.0.0.1		www.xxxyyy.xyz
127.0.0.1		www.xxxyyy.xyz
172.16.5.3		walle.xxx.local
```
`ifconfig`

```
lo0: flags=8008<LOOPBACK,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

Where on earth did it go wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2012)

The *netstat -rn* is apparently from another machine. Your rc.conf is configuring sk0 and msk0 while your routing table shows rl0 and lo0.


----------



## ilemur (Feb 20, 2012)

It's from the same machine. rl0 is configured via DHCP lease and a script. Have been able to bypass a problem for now by adding to rc.conf.
Looks like somehow *I* got an rc.subr from HEAD leading to screwing up devd. Not sure yet although


```
ifconfig_lo0="inet 127.0.0.1"
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you set network_interfaces to anything other than auto?


----------



## kpa (Feb 20, 2012)

Do a complete source based update again and make absolutely sure that you have RELENG_9_0 sources, not HEAD.


----------

